# Pre-Rut....Rut....what are you seeing



## LaytonArcher (Jul 13, 2009)

I thought I would toss it out and see what everyone has see or heard so far. I dragged my 68 yr old dad out this weekend. He had back surgery 2 months back and did pretty good hiking 6 or 7 miles on Sunday. 

Tented it up by the berry and didn't see anything (did find some nice sign and a trail cam. I think someone decided to take the card and turn off the camera) or hear any calling. Nor did I see any rutting activity. Just curious what everyone has seen or heard so far? 

Any one seeing anything in a particular unit etc? I traded off with the wife and my hunt will really kick off 9/7 thru the end of the hunt.

Great to see all the success so far.....good hunting!

LA


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

I think we are definitely seeing pre-rut activity going on as the bulls are starting to gather their harems (Uintahs that is) and are using wallows now to spread their scent/dominance in an area. I haven't heard any bugles yet though but I have been hearing the usual mews, chirps, etc. from the cows. I have two wallows I am watching pretty extensively and they are both getting heavy use at the moment. I honestly think we'll start hearing some bugles this next week or possibly even this weekend. One thing is certain, fall is coming soon as the quakies are already turning yellow on the North Slope and the forbs and other browse are starting to show their fall colors so something (my own opinion that is) is happening earlier this year. 

Can't wait to get back up there....I just need a horse thats on call for the packout as it is going to be hell to pay quartering out 3.5 - 4 miles deep WHEN I kill Big Daddy!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I'll be checking the elk out in a couple weeks , But for now , I can tell you this much.
The antelope are showing rutting activity in August like I've never seen before!
Marking territory like mad..
[attachment=2:1zjoxv8g]100_3458a.jpg[/attachment:1zjoxv8g][attachment=1:1zjoxv8g]100_3457a.jpg[/attachment:1zjoxv8g]

Tree rubbing and scenting ...
[attachment=0:1zjoxv8g]100_3454a.jpg[/attachment:1zjoxv8g]

Big bucks fighting and chasing each other , sniff'in does... Late Sept stuff right now!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Elk are in pre-rut on the Boulder...some bugling going on, and some bulls are with the cows, but it seems the bigger bulls are still by themselves.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

I heard a few bugles north of Silvercreek Junction (towards East Canyon) last Saturday night.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Pre Rut on the Manti. Starting hearing bugling 2 days ago. It has rained almost every afternoon making it hard to hunt over water now. Last night I tried cow calling back and they kept silent so I decided that probably wasn't the best idea. I have been hunting at 9-10000 feet with temps from the 40's in the early mornings up into the upper 60's during the afternoon. I sure hope I can get into some elk before I go back to work Monday. Lesson learned this year....wait until the last week of the hunt. All the elk have been hanging around in the bottom of deep thick canyons and it's next to impossible to hunt them without making noise and spooking them.


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

Also down here on the Manti. Be down till the end of the hunt.

I'll agree with Tyler on hearing a couple bugles the last few days. Big bull haven't started gathering cows yet that I've seen. Cow calls have been workimg well for me, just haven't sealed the deal yet.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Big bucks fighting and chasing each other , sniff'in does... Late Sept stuff right now!


Blow your cow elk call at those bigger bucks, then get ready for a fight!!


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

Got woken up at 3:40 this morning to 3 bulls bugling. One bull had to be less than 100 yards from camp!

Nice!


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

Hey Fixed Blade, answer your pm's. I know your reading this thread! 8)


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

Been on the Manti for 9 days. Home for the weekend then back to hunting for the last two weeks. The cows on the south end of the unit have had no bulls with them at all. Kept tabs on 4 different herds of cows in 4 different drainages all week and they were all without bulls. Passed on a 310 bull this morning though.


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

The last two days have been hearing substantial increase in bugling and last night saw my first herd with a good bull in charge.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Up by strawberry there is alot of pre rut activity. I did hear some bugling from two different bulls but neither of them responded to each other. They havent gathered their cows yet either. Give it a week or two and the rut will be in full swing.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Heard 4 different bulls yesterday. But they don't care to come in to calls at all yet.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I heard a bull bugle last Weds on Cedar Mtn, I never did see him but found where he had beat the hell out of a tree and the ground around it.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

**** the pressure.....I'm rutting, why aren't they?!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Heard over 100 bugles yesterday. Had a couple bulls come in part way to calls, but they weren't in "stupid" mode yet. I'm hoping this Saturday one will be "in the mood" enough to release an arrow.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

same as bowhutner! over 100 bugles but nothing wants to come into calling...maybe i suck? haha


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Called in a 5X6 Friday morning. He came is silent. The next morning we had four or five different bulls bugling on a hillside across a canyon but they had a bunch of cows with them already and didn't want to play. Things are starting to heat up.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

No peeps in the uintas where I have been hunting. No wallos hit yet either.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Put it all together and waddaya got? Typical pre-rut, right on schedule.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, this last week and a half should be exciting. The cell phone is getting shut off so I don't get called into work like I did today...


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Heading out tonight in hopes that I can get a response to my bugling.


----------



## coyothunter (Jan 12, 2011)

Found a good bull (340ish) herding cows last weekend. 1 bugle in 2 days. This weekend, i hope.


----------



## coyothunter (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh yeah, N Cache.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Im getting anxious to bugle in a bull, I heard a couple bugles last night on the wasatch.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

90redryder said:


> Im getting anxious to bugle in a bull, I heard a couple bugles last night on the wasatch.


You hunting le rifle on the Wasatch?


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

drsx said:


> 90redryder said:
> 
> 
> > Im getting anxious to bugle in a bull, I heard a couple bugles last night on the wasatch.
> ...


No just spikes, its still fun to bugle the bulls in while im scouting. I've already got pictures of the spikes in the area I hunt. At this point im just making sure the elk are still in the area.
This is off topic but I gotta let it out.... Its KILLING me to know that I dont have a deer tag this year :evil: I've been watching some bucks that would easy top my best buck!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

90redryder said:


> drsx said:
> 
> 
> > 90redryder said:
> ...


Oh so maybe the bugles I've been hearing on the Wasatch was your butt? Nice I've been trying to fill my LE tag and your just messing with the bulls? Thanks bro!


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> 90redryder said:
> 
> 
> > drsx said:
> ...


If you have heard multiple bugles then its not me. I did a couple cow calls and one bugle when I was out on wednesday night and I got one response out of a bull after cow calling. What area are you hunting? I spend most of my time up American Fork canyon.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yea we aren't in the same area. I'm near Strawberry. I've been hearing a decent amount of bugles but nothing that is moving that much until there isn't shooting light.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> 90redryder said:
> 
> 
> > drsx said:
> ...


+1 Million.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey duckholla... dont try to blame your inability to find the elk on other people that are out hunting.


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

90redryder +1


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Elk are calling but still not really like they are in the rut. Kinda frustrating when you have a LE tag and it doesn't seem like LE time of the year. I feel like it's still the spike/cow hunt. I heard a lot of bugles in the morning but only a couple in the evening. I'm sure come Saturday once my tag ends they will be on fire. Seems to be my luck.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Hate to say it but I have rarely seen bulls rutting during the archery hunt. It happens but not usually on hot dry years. Usually on hot dry years they will rut later often as late as the general rifle spike hunt. The guys that are successful with archery tags no how to sit water and wallows. They typically dont go out chasing bugles. 

wish you luck ya still have time if your hitting it this week.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Elk are calling but still not really like they are in the rut. Kinda frustrating when you have a LE tag and it doesn't seem like LE time of the year. I feel like it's still the spike/cow hunt. I heard a lot of bugles in the morning but only a couple in the evening. I'm sure come Saturday once my tag ends they will be on fire. Seems to be my luck.


I'm having the same frustrations... They are just getting warmed up and by the end of the week they'll finally be on fire with some good rutting action. Whos lame cheesedick idea was it to give the rifle hunters the peak of the rut anyway...I mean c'mon, how hard is it to kill a bull in an elk petting zoo with a rifle during the peak of the rut? :roll: As an archer I've always felt we get the short end of the stick in this state when it comes to elk hunting. EVERY other elk producing state has the archery hunt through the whole month of September. The rifle hunters dont get a crack at em till the rut is OVER and done with. (the way it should be) If Utah would do the same and do away with this retarded LE system everyone could hunt and everyone would have a chance at a nice bull. It took me actually drawing an LE tag to develop a whole new level of hatred for the LE system of hunting. I think it blows! After this year I'm through participating in Utahs LE scam for the rest of my life. I'll be hunting in states with real opportunity.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Im with ya tex. I dont think i can waste another decade + of my life waiting for another le utard archery hunt.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I feel the exact same way Tex. My stomach has literally been upset with how messed up this whole thing is. I wish I would have just spent this time at home with my kids or gone to class (I've skipped a few the past week ha). I keep thinking if I just put in one more day I'll get a shot but I just can't get a bull to come in to the calls. They will reply but don't want to get anywhere near bow range. If I try approaching I make sure the wind is perfect but as soon as I get around 200 yards or so they shut up and disappear. If I had known it was this bad I would have turned my tag back in! I had no idea.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I agree and I completely disagree...Here is why. I too would like to see our archery hunt dates changed. Not a longer hunt, but a hunt that ended at the end of September. Or, move the rifle hunt out of the rut, either would be fine by me. 

Here is where I disagree. LE hunt or general hunt, it really doesn't matter, it is a HUNT. As citizens of this state we are developing an entitlement attitude. It isn't easy to draw a LE tag, so we feel once we finally draw one we are OWED a big elk. This is not the case. The only thing we drew was an opportunity to HUNT in a area that has bigger and more bulls than we typically hunt. That's it. If you don't kill who cares. I actually hate the fact that rifle hunters spend 2 days in the field and have a 80%+ success rate. That isn't hunting, that is just killing. Spending the entire hunt in the field and experiencing nature and the animal in it's natural environment is the reward, not the kill. 

I spent 22 days hunting my LE archery elk. It was the most incredible experience of my life. I spent MOST of those days hunting alone from dark to dark. I passed on about a dozen 320-340 bulls. I could have went home with nothing and been completely satisfied. The experiences I created, the nature I saw, the peace I felt was more than I can describe. 

Good luck on your hunts and I truely wish you all the best luck and I hope you come home with memories that last a lifetime.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I also think a hunt ending in September would be better. I don't know about anyone else on here but I don't care how big of a bull I shoot. I was hoping for around 300 but I'd shoot a 200 bull if I had the chance! But as of yet I haven't. I've spent 14 days on the mountain while working and going to school. I really wish I could shoot a cow with my tag because at this point I would! At least then I would have meat for my family, right now I've got nothing to show for all the money I've wasted.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I spent 22 days hunting my LE archery elk. It was the most incredible experience of my life. I spent MOST of those days hunting alone from dark to dark. I passed on about a dozen 320-340 bulls. I could have went home with nothing and been completely satisfied. The experiences I created, the nature I saw, the peace I felt was more than I can describe.


A rifle hunter on a LE unit in Utah during the peak of the rut will NEVER have this experience. I agree with you on all your points Shane. Attitude defiantly can make or break a good hunt. My attitude has been pretty positive on a personal level with MY goals and expectations. Sitting for three days in a row in a tree looking at a wallow for 14 hours straight will test your resolve that's for sure. If you dont think that's hard hunting, you should try it some time. But that time sitting there give you a chance to really do some serious thinking and problem solving. I'm more at peace with myself after a week like that than any other time in my life. I'm like you Shane, I dont HAVE to kill a big one. It would be nice though...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

We are on the same page Tex...mostly. The LE rifle hunter will NEVER know the hunt we archery hunters enjoy. It is completely impossible. 

This, of course, is why we choose to be archers.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Yup! You got that right!


----------

